# Opinie > Opinie o lekach >  olfen 75 sr

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. jak długo można przyjmować lek olfen 75 sr ? dostałam ten lek ponieważ mam ból pod lewą piersią i p. doktor powiedziała, że to chyba nerwoból. Po jakim czasie powinien ból minąć? Nie wiem ile dni powinnam go brać. Proszę o odpowiedź.

----------


## PILLar

Ile masz lat? Masz jakieś problemy z żołądkiem? wrzody,krwawienia z p.pokarmowego w przeszłości? Jest to lek zawierający diklofenak- substancje działającą głownie p/zapalnie, p/bólowo , działa objawowo. Lek jest o przedłużonym uwalnianiu, więc jeśli lekarz nie zapisał dawkowania stosuj max 1-2 tabletki na dobe, jeśli bierzesz 2 to minimum 7-8 h odstępu. Ważne jest żeby zażywać lek razem z jedzeniem i popić szklaną wody - ograniczy to negatywne oddziaływanie leku na błonę śluzową żołądka. Jeśli odpowiesz twierdząco na te 2 postawione przeze mnie pytania dodatkowo stosuj np. pantoprazol rano na czczo w ramach osłony żołądka. Lek zażywaj najkrócej jak się da :Wink:  jeśli ból ustąpi to możesz raczej odstawić o ile lekarz nie zadecyduje inaczej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam 27 lat. Nie mam żadnych problemów zdrowotnych. Wiem, że mam przyjmować 1 tabletkę na dobę. Biorę od 3 dni a ból w ogóle nie minął. Dlatego nie wiem ile mam dni brać czy mam wrócić do lekarza znowu.

----------


## PILLar

Skoro lek nie działa, znaczy że nie jest dobrze dobrany. Tego typu lek powinien działać ...po ok. 0.5 h i nie ma na to wpływu długość kuracji ( to nie antybiotyk który aby był skuteczny musi być przyjmowany przez określony czas). Sugerowałbym Ci wrócić do lekarza i dokładnie zdiagnozować przyczynę bólu bo nie ma sensu zażywać leków które nie pomagają.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziękuję bardzo za odpowiedź. Jutro wracam do lekarza. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam, wzielam 2 tabletki Olfen 75, po jednej na dobe, w 3 dobie nie wzielam juz tabletki gdzyz mam straszne zawroty glowy oraz nudnosci, czy to moze od leku? kiedy moze to minac?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

po przeczytaniu opinii na forach, miałam stracha decydując sie na żarzycie olfenu. przyjmowałam przez kilka dni ale ból nie ustąpił. Boli mnie biodro. Nie widząc pozytywnych efektów działania zdecydowała sie lek odstawić. I tu nagle problem, cisnienie i puls tak mi spadły że myslałam że stracę przytomnośc, nie wiem czy to skutki odstawienia, w ulotce nic na ten temat nie pisze, ale zastnowiło mnie zalecenie natychmiastowego przyjecia "leku" w przypadku pominięcia dawki.To daje do myślenia.  Nigdy więcej tego "leku" nie przyjmę.

----------

